# Where can one Rent Dark Rooms in Manhattan?



## ksmattfish (Nov 27, 2004)

Spammarammadingdong!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 27, 2004)

:LOL:

Im sure Ive seen this thread already on the forum :roll:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, I'd like one can of Spam please!


----------

